# Jam jest [...]



## Roy776

Cześć, wszystkie!

Niedawno grałem grę niemiecką w języku polskim. Gra nazywa się Gothic 3. W zakończeniu mówił bohater *Jam jest Król Rhobar III, jedyny prawdziwy władca Myrtany!*. Ja rozumię przez historię gry, że mówi o sobie, ale nie rozumię dlaczego mówi "Jam jest" zamiast "Ja jestem". Też widzę, że - przez to - mówi w trzeciej osobie liczby pojedynczej.
Jest czegoś jak *Royal We* w języku angielskim a więc archaiczny?

Proszę odpowiedzcie w języku polskim i poprawcie moje blędy. Powiem, jeśli czegoś nie zrozumię.

Dziękuję wam bardzo!


----------



## marco_2

Formy *jam jest, tyś jest, myśmy są, wyście są *brzmią dziś archaicznie, ale można je spotkać w literaturze przy stylizacji na taki właśnie archaiczny język, w stylu podniosłym, no i gdy chcemy sobie pożartować. A są one historycznie poprawne, gdyż końcówki osobowe *-(e)m, -eś, -śmy, -ście *były dawniej ruchome i można je było dostawiać również do zaimków osobowych. Ta ruchomość nadal funkcjonuje w czasie przeszłym w liczbie mnogiej (w liczbie pojedynczej brzmi to już trochę staroświecko), np. *Myśmy to zrobili *zamiast *Zrobiliśmy to *- w pierwszym zdaniu chcemy podkreślić, kto jest sprawcą czynności w drugim skupiamy się na czynności.


----------



## vianie

marco_2 said:


> *Myśmy to zrobili *zamiast *Zrobiliśmy to *- w pierwszym zdaniu chcemy podkreślić, kto jest sprawcą czynności w drugim skupiamy się na czynności.


 
I to jest w pełni wykorzystane w naszych językach.

Nawiasem mówiąc, jak często są te znane formy używane w języku potocznym?


----------



## linguos

W języku potocznym pewnie wcale, za wyjątkiem sytuacji ironicznych/groteskowych, itd. Za to w Biblii jest tego całkiem sporo.

Edit: Mój błąd, myślałem, że chodziło o formę "jam jest ...". Jeśli chodzi z kolei np. o "myśmy to zrobili" zamiast "zrobiliśmy to", to myślę, iż ta forma jest dość często spotykana.

Aczkolwiek tutaj mówimy o (znakomitej ) grze RPG osadzonej w świecie fantasy wzorowanym na średniowieczu.


----------



## marco_2

vianie said:


> I to jest w pełni wykorzystane w naszych językach.
> 
> Nawiasem mówiąc, jak często są te znane formy używane w języku potocznym?


 
Jeżeli pytasz o zdania *Myśmy to zrobili *i *Zrobiliśmy to*, to używamy ich na codzień, regularnie. Niestety wiele osób używa też potocznie błędnych konstrukcji _*Żeśmy to zrobili*, _co jest niepoprawne. Natomiast tych archaicznych, to tak jak napisał linguos, który wyprzedził mnie o parę sekund


----------



## Roy776

Dziękuję wam bardzo!

Teraz rozumię, ale jeszcze mam inne pytanie o tych formach. Czy to możliwe, że się też je uzywa, aby brzmieć poetycki? Jak na przykład "Tyś jest moją gwiazdą." albo coś w tym stylu?


----------



## linguos

Tak, Roy776, właśnie tak! Świetne spostrzeżenie! 

Tego rodzaju wypowiedzi są bardzo często spotykane w literaturze, poezji i muzyce.


----------



## vianie

linguos said:


> Edit: Mój błąd, myślałem, że chodziło o formę "jam jest ...". Jeśli chodzi z kolei np. o "myśmy to zrobili" zamiast "zrobiliśmy to", to myślę, iż ta forma jest dość często spotykana.



Przepraszam za swój minimalizm stylistyczny. 



> Aczkolwiek tutaj mówimy o (znakomitej ) grze RPG osadzonej w świecie fantasy wzorowanym na średniowieczu.



Haha, do teraz myśłałem, że chodzi o jakąś grę teatralną.



marco_2 said:


> Jeżeli pytasz o zdania *Myśmy to zrobili *i *Zrobiliśmy to*



Tak, miałem na mysli owe, powiem po polsku, remontowane formy typu *myśmy to zrobili*. 



> Niestety wiele osób używa też potocznie błędnych konstrukcji _*Żeśmy to zrobili*, _co jest niepoprawne.



Czy wiedziałby mi ktoś wyjaśnić dla czego tam niektórzy powiedzą to *że* ?


----------



## marco_2

Trudno powiedzieć - *że *może być w polskim albo spójnikiem, albo partykułą wzmacniającą. Myślę, że to analogia do konstrukcji, gdy *że *można użyć:

Słyszałem, *że* tam byliście. = Słyszałem, *żeście *tam byli. - tutaj *żeście *jest poprawne, gdyż w pierwszym zdaniu *że *jest samodzielnym spójnikiem.

*Kiedy *żeście *to zrobili?* Błąd, bo nie da się powiedzieć *Kiedy że to zrobiliście?* Można powiedzieć *Kiedyście to zrobili? *albo *Kiedy to zrobiliście?*


----------



## vianie

marco_2 said:


> *Kiedy *żeście *to zrobili?* Błąd, bo nie da się powiedzieć *Kiedy że to zrobiliście?* Można powiedzieć *Kiedyście to zrobili? *albo *Kiedy to zrobiliście?*



Porównując to ze słowackim *kedyže ste to urobili* lub czeskim *kdyže jste to udělali* przypuszczam, że się mówi bardziej *kiedyże ście to zrobili*.


----------



## marco_2

Może to jakiś wpływ z południa. My też potocznie używamy *że *jako partykuły wzmacniającej, ale tylko w trybie rozkazującym: *Chodźże tu!* *Dajże mi spokój! *Po przysłówkach używamy formy skróconej *kiedyż, gdzież, *ale nie bezpośrednio przed czasownikami.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Roy776 said:


> Dziękuję wam bardzo!
> 
> Teraz rozumiem, ale jeszcze mam inne pytanie na temat o tych formach. Czy to możliwe, że się też je uzywa, aby brzmieć poetycko? Jak na przykład "Tyś jest moją gwiazdą." albo coś w tym stylu?


Owszem, używa się w takim celu.


----------



## ryba

Roy776 said:


> Cześć wszystkiem!
> 
> Niedawno grałem w grę niemiecką w języku polskim. Gra nazywa się Gothic 3. W zakończeniu mówił bohater (_bohater mówi_(_ł_) brzmi naturalniej) *Jam jest Król Rhobar III, jedyny prawdziwy władca Myrtany!*. Ja rozumięem przez historię gry, że mówi o sobie, ale nie rozumięem, dlaczego mówi "Jam jest" zamiast "Ja jestem". Też widzę, że - przez to - mówi w trzeciej osobie liczby pojedynczej.
> Jest czegoś To jest coś takiego jak *Royal We* w języku angielskim, a więc archaiczny forma archaiczna/archaizm?
> 
> Proszę, odpowiedzcie w języku polskim i poprawcie moje błędy. Powiem, jeśli czegoś nie zrozumięem.
> 
> Dziękuję wam bardzo!


Cześć, Roy776!

Ja chciałem tylko dodać do tego, co zostało już powiedziane, że również w drugiej osobie liczby pojedynczej ruchoma końcówka fleksyjna często pojawia się w języku potocznym dla emfazy. Często humorystycznie, ale nie zawsze.

Np.:

 A ty*ś* co (jest) taki nerwowy? (neutralne zdanie brzmiałoby 'A ty, dlaczego *jesteś* taki nerwowy?')
  A ty*ś* co se myślał?! ('A ty co sobie myślał*eś*?!', 'Co ty sobie wyobrażał*eś*?!')
  A ty*ś* co za jeden?! ('Kim ty właściwie jest*eś*?!') <- niezbyt uprzejme, jak się domyślasz

Częściej występuje w połączeniu z innymi zaimkami:

(A i B to studenci)
A: Chcesz się pouczyć z moich notatek?
B: Nie, dzięki, wolę ze swoich.
(następnego dnia)
B: Ej, pożyczyłabyś mi swoje notatki?
A: A widzisz, a jak wczoraj proponowałam, to*ś* nie chciał.

Coś ty zrobił?!

W wyrażeniu_ No coś ty!_

(A i B wychodzą z egzaminu)
A: Na pewno nie zdałam.
B: No co*ś* ty?! Przecież się uczyłaś. <- Tutaj _-ś_ pojawia się wzmacniając _co_ (można też powiedzieć _No co ty!_, _Co ty gadasz?!_; _No wiesz co?!_ - to ostatnie tylko z dezaprobatą). Podejrzewam, że to _-ś_ zostało w tym wyrażeniu jako pozostałość regularnych form z wyrażoną akcją (_Coś ty, zgłupiał?_, _Coś ty, zwariował?_; _Coś ty zrobił?_, _Coś ty narobił?_, _Coś ty powiedział?_, itd.). Akcji nie ma, walor emfatyczny został. Inny przykład.


W pierwszej osobie liczby pojedynczej, jak w tytułowym przykładzie, zarówno kombinacja _ja_ + _-m_, jak połączenia z innymi zaimkami (_com_, _tom_, _gdziem_, itp.) ma wydźwięk archaiczny i podniosły, tak jak w słynnym fragmencie Ewangelii świętego Jana:

Wypisał też Piłat tytuł winy i kazał go umieścić na krzyżu. A było napisane: „Jezus Nazarejczyk, Król Żydowski” (łac. _Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudaeorum_).  Ten napis czytało wielu Żydów, ponieważ miejsce, gdzie ukrzyżowano  Jezusa, było blisko miasta. A było napisane w języku hebrajskim,  łacińskim i greckim. Arcykapłani żydowscy mówili do Piłata: „Nie pisz:  Król Żydowski, ale że On powiedział: Jestem Królem Żydowskim”. Odparł  Piłat: „*Com napisał, napisałem*”. [J 19:19]


----------



## Roy776

Dziękuję ci bardzo za świetne wyjaśnienie, ryba! Bardzo pouczające! A także dzięki wam wszystkim!


----------

